
Genetic Consequences of the Transatlantic Slave Trade in the Americas - chmaynard
https://www.cell.com/ajhg/fulltext/S0002-9297(20)30200-7
======
chmaynard
See also:

[https://blog.23andme.com/23andme-research/23andme-paper-
on-t...](https://blog.23andme.com/23andme-research/23andme-paper-on-
transatlantic-slave-trade-published/)

